# CMH Entry Test



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys could any one tell me the entrance test syllabus for CMH lahore? I looked for it on their website but could not find it.


----------



## anila123 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi,
is anyone thinking of applyin to cmh lahore medical or have alredy applied for 2011 entry?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

uhh no they removed the overseas seats and now only have foreigner and local. why pay them 15,000 dollars when you can go to better colleges in 10,000 dollars


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

um The syllabus guys?


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

For all overseas students, there are other places that are much MUCH better. CMH really isn't that good. I'm a first year student and after one year I can definitely say it isn't what I had expected when I started college. 

I don't have time to go into everything but come to college and ask any of the first or second years about it and you will know. Also in the last 5 years we have only had ONE student go to the states for internships or whatever.


----------

